# ca. 1951 Legnano Tipo Roma



## Freqman1 (Aug 16, 2021)

Putting all my prizes together I bought while I was away. Gotta get some tires and do some tuning but this is one of two bikes I bought with a Campagnolo Paris Roubaix. The other is a similar year Torpado. V/r Shawn


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 17, 2021)

Beautiful!
I'm sure you're aware of this site featuring 'Legnano' catalogues and brochures, but a useful link for those that aren't.....








						LEGNANO CATALOGS
					

Updated July 21, 2020. LEGNANO CAT1924 LORES   (approx. 5mb download) 1950 EMILIO BOZZI PARTS CATALOG — 338 pages (approx. 25mb download) LEGNANO CAT1952_LORES    (approx. 9mb download) LEGNA…




					condorino.com


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 17, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Beautiful!
> I'm sure you're aware of this site featuring 'Legnano' catalogues and brochures, but a useful link for those that aren't.....
> 
> 
> ...



Yep I've exchanged emails with the site's owner. I wish there were more marque specific sites like this with that kind of info. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 17, 2021)

Beautiful bike! That derailer deal is amazing! Is that the Rubaix? Nice!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 17, 2021)

DonChristie said:


> Beautiful bike! That derailer deal is amazing! Is that the Rubaix? Nice!



Yep you have to back pedal to shift these bikes. V/r Shawn


----------

